# Minnow size for crappies



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Last year i made a change in my minnow size for crappies. I would always use the small minnows thinking that the crappies would prefer the small tidbit. Then i read an article about crappies eating perch and mediumish sized shad. I ended up buying the medium sized minnows and have never went back. Last year was my best year for very large crappies. Has anyone else had this experience?


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

Larger baits keep the runts off the line


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Mediums all the way... I always get a dozen large too, in case the bigguns are about and agressive>


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Been catching some crappie on mediums, bought large chubs the other day to try for hybrids that I was catching on mediums. Not hits, any one catching wipers while your casting for crappie? I've caught about as many wipers, small (12") while catching crappie.
Was hoping larger wipers were what was showing on sonar. ? Guy that came through to dock said he thought the marks were drum.
Try to get back out next weekend, COLD.
LMJeff


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I caught a 13 1/2in. crappie last spring on a 4.5in chub. Took the bobber under a few times before i hooked it.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Wether a Hotty or minnow!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i like med to large minnows to


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i use "bass" minnies from spawn thru fall.
early season after ice-out,with their metabolism slowed down,i sometimes go to smaller ones.seems they sometimes prefer them over a big meal at that time.


----------



## getinjiggy (May 24, 2004)

I dont feed fish!


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

We have used 3 and 4in. emerald shiners with great success.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

on another site a while ago some guy said he would use 6" minnows and would be the only one catching crappie and big ones too


----------

